# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Freaken Crazy 3D Printed GUN - Halo Magnum

## xCop

OK, calm down.  No this isn't a working gun.  It's just a scan and print.  I just had to share this though because of all great it turned out.  Note:  this isn't mine.  It was done by a man named Andrew Bougie on a 3dsystems 660pro 3d printer.  It is a Halo Magnum, and it looks freaken amazing.




For those wondering, this is what the real gun looks like:




Pretty amazing right?  That's what a 3D printer in the $100,000's can do.

----------


## Larry

He used a pretty expensive 3D Systems 660Pro 3D printer for this creation.  In the game of Halo, this is actually a M6C Personal Defense Weapon.    It's pretty impressive, but remember this was done on a very expensive machine.  here are the details of the 3D printed which was used by Bougie for this gun:  http://www.3dsystems.com/3d-printers.../projet-660pro

----------


## Geoff

I've seen very comparable versions printed on FDM printers., there is a tonne on thingiverse, probably not as polished as this one but for a home job on an FDM printer they look pretty good .

----------


## BruceN

Supercool model. I love it)

----------

